

Real Money Fantasy Gaming for Finance - stockbattle

StockBattle.com just launched their new finance real money gaming website. Just like FanDuel and DraftKings but for Finance and the Stock Market.
======
stockbattle
This is my website. I would love to hear any feedback or ideas that anyone has
for our competition platform! - Lee Lowden

------
lnanek2
Link seems to go to this comment page rather than the site itself. Maybe you
submitted the story wrong.

~~~
stockbattle
@lnanek2 I'm new to HN - Not quite sure how to post the link.
www.StockBattle.com

------
stockbattle
Please feel free to email me at lee@stockbattle.com !

